# Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??



## Thomas3619 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin gerade am Teichbau und habe KG-Rohre, die in den Teich hinein führen(Wassereinlauf) . Kann ich die denn irgendwie streichen, damit sie nicht so auffällig sind?? Welche Farbe nimmt man da am besten???
viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 2mazz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Hallo, Namensvetter
die gleiche überlegung habe ich anfangs auch gehabt! habe mich dann aber dazu entschlossen die rohre zu verstecken und habe mir die mühe gemacht sie unter den Terrassenplatten zu verlegen!
Je nach größe gibts schwarze graue und rote Rohre!
Ob man die streichen kann ist ne gute frage, müssten wohl auf jeden fall angeschliffen werden! da die ja sehr glatt sind!
würde mir das auf jeden fall noch einmal überlegen! oder nicht doch ein buddeln oder ähnliches! oder die rohre mit einer steinwüste etc abdecken 
hoffe konnte dir schon was helfen
mfg thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Wenn du schwarze Folie hast, nimm einfach schwarze Rohre. 
Aber Achtung: Die schwarzen sind recycelte Rohre, halten nicht so lange wie die Grauen oder Orangen.


----------



## newman71 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Hallo Uwe,
so pauschal mit dem "schwarz = recycelt" kann man das nicht stehen lassen.
PVC bzw PVC-U gibt es derzeit hauptsächlich in grau, orange, rot , braun und blau. (auch ohne Recaclinganteile)
PE-Rohr z.B. für Wasserleitungen gibt es in schwarz und blau , wobei es das Material als Stange oder Ringbund (Schlauch) lieferbar ist. Vielleicht sollte man bei kleineren Durchmessern auf dieses Rohr in Schlauchform zurückgreifen, dann hat man weniger Muffen und somit eine geringere Anzahl an möglichen undichten Schadstellen.

Schöne Grüße,

auch Uwe!

P.S. Und streichen sollte bei PVC auch gehen. Untergrund vorher leicht mit Schleifpapier anrauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Danke für die Aufklärung  Nur gesehen habe ich die Rohre noch nie in "Bunt"


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Moin zusammen, 

Rohr bleibt Rohr, da ist die Farbe zweitrangig, ich würd so bauen, das man vom Rohr möglichst nicht sieht. Wo doch mal Rohrenden sind würde ich die eher mit Teichfolie oder noch besser Ufermatte tarnen. Farbe blättert irgendwann ab bzw. der Anstrich muss erneuert werden. Und dann am vollen Teich pinseln stell ich mir problematisch vor. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Hi,

streichen geht, du musst nur mit ner speziellem PVC Haftgrundierung vorarbeiten - würde dir aber davon abraten da es sicher nicht gut sein könnte wenn sich das zeuch irgendwann im teich auflöst - ausßerhalb isses ja nicht so schlimm.

Ich würde die HT Rohre nehmen.

Um die Rohre im Teich zu verstecken, könntest du dir Steinfolie ausm Baumarkt holen und die Rohre dann darin einpacken.


----------



## Thomas3619 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Vielen Dank Leute für Eure Antworten,

als ich mir die gerade durchgelesen habe, dachte ich : mensch bist du bescheuert.   Also ich sag Euch auch warum :smoki  Ich stelle mal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild ein. Also  bin gerade am Bau und habe mir ien Schwerkraftfilter gebaut. (5m x 1,30 m und 1m hoch) . Für den habe ich mir flüssige Teichfolie bestellt. Die kann ich doch auf die Rohre streichen.  
Warum sieht man die überhaupt: Also weil ich eine LinnPumpe habe mit 29000 l/h brauch ich möglichst wenig Widerstand. Also geht vom Schwerkraftfilter ein 100er Rohr seitlich über eine Muffe in den Teich(ca. 30-40 m3). An dieser Stelle musste ich einen Abzweig (y-STück) machen, da ein Teil des Wassers in einen anliegenden Pflanzenfilter gehen soll. Dieser Planzenfilter ist aber in den Teich integriert, d.h. nur durch einen Erdwall abgetrennt. und dieser Erdwall geht nur bis 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Das KG-Rohr geht nun über den Erdwall zum Boden vom Pflanzenfilter. Vom Boden fliesst das Wasser dannn durch die Kiesschichten nach oben. Naja und dieses KG-Rohr, was über den Wall geht sieht man nun. Aber ich denke mit der flüssigen Teichfolie sollte das gehen. 

Jo Bilder stelle ich bald mal ein.  
viele Grüße
thomas


----------



## udo69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Hi Thomas

Mal ne frage zum Ganzen - Wieso Streichen? kannste das Rohr nicht vllt. überdecken - mit erde (Rasen oder sowas) ausserhal vom Teich und mit Pflanzen verstecken wos in den Teich geht?
Zu den Farben - es gibt Rohre in fast allen möglichen Farben - KG Rohre sind in der Regel Orange bis Rot - HT Rohre sind Grau - PE Rohre sind meisst Schwarz oder Blau......... jedes dieser Rohre hat nen Aufdruck was es genau ist. Streichen kann man alle - wie schon festgestellt mit anschleiffen vorm streichen. usw.
Bei z.B. KG Rohr ist es unbedingt Notwendig irgendwas fürn UV Schutz zu tun - das Rohr zerfällt Regelrecht nach wenigen Jahren - zuerst wird es einfach nur Weis und dann fängt es an zu Bröseln....
HT verhält sich nicht viel besser....
PE hat da schon mehr zu bieten - aber sieht ein schwarzes Rohr besser aus als ein Rotgrünblaugelbgraues?
Ich würde versuchen das ganze unter Erde zu bringen - Frostsicher oder Entleerbar - ist auf alle Fälle die bessere Lösung.
Und nochwas zum Bedenken - Was Passiert in einem Schwarzen Rohr wenn die Sonne drauf scheint?...
MfG Udo


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Wenn die Teichfolie, also die flüssige, denn auf dem KG Rohr hält. 
Ich hab da so meine Bedenken, weil sich KG Rohre eigentlich eher schlecht beschichten lassen.

Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

hallo udo,

rohre sind doch im wasser , deswegen geht das nciht mit der erde.

hallo wolf. ich dachte wenn ich die rohre anschleife hält die teichfolie. ich werd am wochenende mal ein bild einstellen. vielleicht gibt es ja auch pflanzen, die man irgendwie an so ein rohr bringen kann und diese dann zuwuchern????

viele grüße
thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Das wird sicher nicht halten, wenn es ein KG Rohr aus PVC ist. 
Da brauchst Du schon speziellen Haftgrund. 
Guck mal... die Kunststoffenster streicht auch kein Mensch mal in ner anderen Farbe... weils sehr aufwendig ist da was zum halten zu kriegen.

Wolf


----------



## udo69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Farbe für KG-Rohre??*

Da du schreibst Koiteich wird das mit den Pflanzen eher "ausfallen".
Die einzigen Pflanzen, die auf so nem Rohr haften würden werden wohl Algen sein. Zum Verstecken Unterwasser gibst da ja genug - __ Wasserpest -__ Hornkraut... - aber Koi sorgen ja dafür, dass diese Pflanzen nicht so stark wachsen. Die werden wohl mehr wegfressen wie nachwächst.
Vielleicht könntest du ja auch so ne Uferfolie oder Böschungsmatten um das Rohr wickeln? 
MfG Udo


----------

